# Grésillements avec des enceintes.



## chibile (1 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

J'espère être dans le bon topic.

Voilà mon soucis : J'ai en ma possession un MacBook qui tourne sous Léopard, et j'ai acheté il y a quelques jours les enceintes Logitech Z-4.
Les premiers jours, rien à signaler, mais depuis ce matin, le son est nickel pendant 1 minute, puis se trouve parasité par un grésillement continu.
Il se trouve que si j'ai acheté ces enceintes, c'est parce qu'avant j'en avais des petites de bureau (Trust) et que j'avais ce problème de son. Pensant que ça venait des enceintes, j'ai acheté les Logitech... Mais voilà que ça recommence ! 
Si quelqu'un à un peu d'aide à m'apporter, merci beaucoup.
Mon MacBook date de novembre ou décembre, il n'est donc pas bien vieux.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2008)

Salut,

Ton grésillement est le 50 Hz ou un bruit comme grrrrrrrrrrrr ?
Tu as fait l'essai avec un casque audio raccordé sur le MacBook ? 
Le MacBook fonctionne sur batterie ou sur secteur ?
As-tu essayé tes enceintes sur une sortie son autre que celle du MacBook ? (sortie ligne d'un ampli ou à la rigueur sortie casque d'un lecteur mp3)


----------



## chibile (1 Février 2008)

Alors euh... je peux pas répondre à la première question, ne sachant pas ce qu'est le 50Hz. Tout ce que je peux dire c'est que ça grésille comme quand on roule en voiture et que ça ne capte pas bien la radio.
Sinon oui, j'ai fait l'essai avec des écouteurs ipod, pas de soucis (mais bon c'est aléatoire en fait... parcequ'il m'est déjà arrivé de faire 2 ou 3 voyages en train, sans pouvoir tirer de son de mes écouteurs. Et là encore j'avais deux paires, et ça n'a rien changé. Je me demande donc vraiment si c'est pas un problème lié à l'ordinateur ).
Le MacBook fonctionne sur batteir quand je le branche sur les enceintes.
Et j'ai essayé de faire fonctionner les enceintes avec un ipod, pas de soucis. De la meme façon, les petites enceintes marchent très bien sur la sortie son de ma télé.
Si le problème est inhérent à l'ordinateur, je ne vois pas trop ce que peut être le problème... ce qui est bizarre c'est que c'est assez irrégulier. Des fois les écouteurs marchent, des fois pas de grésillements... bref. Bizarre. Un verdict ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2008)

Le 50 Hz, c'est très simple : tu tiens dans la main le connecteur d'entrée de tes enceintes et tu écoute le bruit. Il est produit par un mauvais blindage des câbles ou un mauvais filtrage de l'alimentation.
Si tu as raccordé des écouteurs directement sur le MacBook et si le son est ok, le problème ne vient pas du son produit par le MacBook.
Si ce n'est pas en permanence, je penserais plutôt à un mauvais contact au niveau de la fiche ou la prise jack. En "jouant" avec la fiche, as-tu directement le problème ?


----------



## chibile (1 Février 2008)

J'ai essayé de jouer avec la fiche, que ce soit celle des écouteurs ou des enceintes, quand il y avait le bruit, cela ne changeait strictement rien.
Après, je viens de faire le test avec le connecteur d'entrée: si le bruit est à peine audible dans ma main, il est en revanche tout à fait audible, et exactement identique à celui que j'entend, quand j'appuie le bout mettalique sur ma joue (oui j'ai eu l'air maligne).
Que puis-je faire?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2008)

Une chose que je n'ai pas bien compris. Quand tu parles du voyage en train, c'est écouteurs-ipod ou écouteurs-macbook ?
quand tu as le problème, est-ce que c'est sur les deux hauts-parleurs en même temps ou il peut arriver d'avoir des craquements uniquement  dans un haut-parleur ?
le 50 Hz (c'est en fait la fréquence du réseau électrique), c'est un ronflement (son continu style "mmmmmmmmmm" )
As-tu déjà forcé sur la prise casque de ton macbook ? (par exemple, tu déplaces ton macbook et tu as oublié de débrancher le câble) 
Ce n'est pas facile de savoir d'où ça peut provenir sans entendre le bruit.
Refais des essais avec des écouteurs de ton ipod uniquement dans un environnement calme. Si tu n'as vraiment pas de problèmes, ton macbook n'a rien.
Après, connecte tes enceintes sur un ipod. Si tu n'a jamais de problème, ça ne vient pas non plus de tes enceintes. 
Alors, cela peut provenir d'un mauvais contact de la prise du macbook et de la fiche de tes enceintes (ça arrive).


----------



## chibile (1 Février 2008)

Lors de mes voyages en train, c'est écouteurs-MacBook. Et je me suis retrouvée deux trois fois dans l'impossibilité de regarder un film pendant le trajet, car aucun son ne sortait des écouteurs (alors que quand je les débranchais, les hauts parleurs intégrés  au MacBook fonctionnaient parfaitement. Et meme en changeant les écouteurs, ça ne faisait rien de plus, ou de mieux).
Je pense que la description du 50 Hz, c'est ça; Comme dis précédemment, c'est comme si ça captait mal une radio (sauf que c'est pas la radio...)
Sinon je n'ai jamais forcé sur la prise casque de l'ordinateur.
Je veux bien refaire les essais avec les écouteurs, mais comme ça marche QUE quand je n'en ai aps vraiment besoin... genre chez moi, et pas dans le train, ben je sais pas si ça va m'aider beaucoup 
Comment régler le problème du mauvais contact si c'est ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2008)

Quand tu dis que tu n'as plus de son avec les écouteurs, c'est totalement différent !
Si tu es sur de la qualité de tes écouteurs, il ne reste plus que le macbook qui serait défectueux
Quand tu as des craquements, entends-tu encore du son (soit musique, soit la bande son de ton film) ?
Si tu retires la fiche de tes enceintes pendant les craquements, le son redevient normal sur les hauts-parleurs de ton macbook ?
Est-ce que les craquements (pas la même chose que le 50 Hz) sont continus sur les enceintes ? 

Pour finir je ne sais plus où j'en suis  

Pour résumé, les craquements seraient dus à un mauvais contact (contact pas franc)
le ronflement 50 Hz est du à une mauvaise masse quelque part dans le circuit audio (au niveau des connecteurs, mauvaise soudure, câble abîmé) ou alors un mauvais filtrage de l'alimentation de tes enceintes. Dans le dernier cas, le bruit est permanent quelque soit le raccordement.
il faut être sur aussi que l'électronique du macbook ne repasse pas dans le circuit audio. C'est encore un autre genre de bruit.
C'est normal que tu n'entendes pas le 50 Hz dans tes écouteurs. Tu l'entendras uniquement dans tes enceintes (à cause de l'ampli intégré dans tes enceintes).


----------



## yann64 (1 Février 2008)

dit à ton voisin d'éteindre son téléphone portable. 

non désolé, j'ai lu tout les posts et je n'ai rien de plus à ajouter, regarde quand même le long de tes cables si tu n'as pas de coupure.


----------



## chibile (1 Février 2008)

Oulala ça m'a l'air compliqué mon truc.... ^^
Pour reprendre dans l'ordre...
Hum alors, pour ce qui est des "craquements" (j'imagine que tu parles du bruit dans mes enceintes), il commence pas très fort, et on entend la musique, mais elle est parasité. seulement, très vite, genre 40 secondes, le bruit devient plus fort, et la musique inaudible. Meme si elle est toujours en route, et qu'on l'entend, mais en tendant vraiment l'oreille.
Si j'enlève la fiche des enceintes de mon MacBook, oui, le son redevient normal sur les hauts parleurs du MacBook.
Et ensuite oui, le bruit parasite dont il est question, est continu.

En ce qui concerne le ronflement 50Hz, je dois bien comrpendre qu'il n'est pas normal. Dois ramener les enceintes ? 

Enfin, qu'entends tu par " l'electronique du MacBook ne passe pas dans le circuit audio" ? 

Pour résumer... j'ai un son parasite en continue avec mes enceintes sur mon MacBook, qui s'arrete quand je débranche les enceintes. Je n'ai pas de son 1 fois sur 3 avec mes écouteurs (deux pairs différentes testées... meme problème. Donc je ne pense pas que ça vienne d'eux). J'ai essayé de jouer avec la fiche -ecouteurs/enceintes- sans résultat. Et euh... me voilà perdue. Et embêtée ^^

J'ajoute que ce qui est étrange, en plus, c'est que j'avais déjà le meme problème avec de petites enceintes de bureau... et c'est pour ça que j'avais changé.


----------

